# Qualifing for Congress?



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you need to qualify to show at Congress they way you do for Nationals? I bought a ASPC/AMHR fella two years ago, and I tell ya what, I'm falling in love with ponies!! Plus, the ponies have some COOL driving classes that the Minis don't!

Lucy


----------



## kaykay (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats! ponies are so fun!

You do NOT qualify for congress. The reason is there are not enough pony shows across the country. Some areas would not be able to qualify.

Congress is a blast you will love it!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 29, 2008)

No, you do not have to qualify for congress






I love my shetlands, they are a ton of fun and the the american shetland is one of the most beautiful pony breeds if you ask me


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 29, 2008)

Lucy,

As Leeana stated you do not have to qualify for Congress.

This year was my first time attending Congress and I had a BLAST. I cannot wait until next year and am already thinking of who to take. Baylee, Jenny, Playgirl, Party, maybe Hula. Anyway, I hope to see you there!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm also looking at a mare I found on Craigslist- cheap- but she's bred from a major farm. Has papers, but is bred and a stallion certificate isn't available... I'm torn. Would somebody like to critique a pic for me, see if she's worth it? I don't want to post her here. She doesn't look well-fed.....

Lucy


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll do a critique... just PM or e-mail me pictures (e-mail is on website, link below)...

You will LOVE the shetlands!!! The ponies at Congress... WOW!

Andrea


----------

